# Help with 69 gto fuse box



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I bought a used fuse box off e bay for 69 judge. It wasnt wired the same on one side of fuse box, but all the wire colors were correct. I moved them to correct positions based on old fuse box but ignition large orange wire was cut for adding pushbutton switch. I am looking for position of thick orange wire inside fusebox on side leading to engine compartment.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Real69gtojudge! said:


> I bought a used fuse box off e bay for 69 judge. It wasnt wired the same on one side of fuse box, but all the wire colors were correct. I moved them to correct positions based on old fuse box but ignition large orange wire was cut for adding pushbutton switch. I am looking for position of thick orange wire inside fusebox on side leading to engine compartment.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


How do you do wiring work without a wiring diagram? Check out this website. These are color coded and laminated and will most likely save you a lot of frustration and possibly burnt up wiring. https://www.classiccarwiring.com/1969-pontiac-lemans-tempest-gto-color-wiring-diagram/


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I have the old fuse box to compare to, but large orange wire was cut and rigged to switch so I am not sure wher it goes. The other wires are all color coded. I think the person I purchased it from guessed when assembling. One side is hard wired and same as old one, other side not even close but wire colors are correct.


----------



## Real69gtojudge! (Aug 24, 2018)

I bought a wiring diagram, thanks for your help,
Zach


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Real69gtojudge! said:


> I bought a wiring diagram, thanks for your help,
> Zach



That should help a lot. Next, if you do not have one, is the 1969 Service Manual. It has sections on Engine Electrical, Chassis Electrical, & Accessories which will also help with wire placement, hook-up and connections.


----------

